# Oxygen systems



## DavidWLiberty (Jan 27, 2013)

Picking up a new(to me) boat on Friday and want to put oxygen in the live wells. Are there any systems out there or do I just build it piece by piece.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't have a boat or a oxygen system but I've been told that BAAD Marine sells complete kits with all you need. and Lots say it's the best you can buy, Everyone else says to go to Boyd's bait at the TC dike.... That's all I know, but hopefully it can point you in the right direction.


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

I would recommend the Oxygen Response System from Boyd's One Stop.


----------

